

27 hilariously bad maps that explain nothing - madnan
http://www.vox.com/2015/2/18/8056325/bad-maps

======
sp332
[https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/) Alt-text: There are also a
lot of global versions of this map showing traffic to English-language
websites which are indistinguishable from maps of the location of internet
users who are native English speakers.

------
pdh
Welcome to Mexico

